# My NEW Furry baby! PICS!!!!!!!



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've been lerking around here for about 3 weeks now, 
I wish under better circumstances as I lost a one of the best dogs I ever had a privilege of owning, due to some unknown illness that the vets could not figure out, he died on May 26th in our home in my husband’s arms…no better way to go I guess. He was only 5 ½ yrs old. My family thinks it would be best to add another GSD pup to the family, not to replace him, but to replace the sadness with happiness and laughter. We have a 9 yr old GSD female and my son who is 9 and has Asberger syndrome, is constantly following her around concerned with some of the things that she does thinking that she may die as well. I want to take the hurt away from him more than anything so adding a pup may just heal his heart as well as the rest of the family.
This pup is being given to my family by one of my best friends uncle, who just so happens, had a litter of pups born a week before my Duke died. He heard about my dog and offered a pup to me because Duke was my son’s therapy dog, we had him trained (by us) to follow my son everywhere throughout the house since he gets scared of the littlest things, he served as a comfort blanket to him, so he is giving one of his pups to us in hopes that we can train him to do the same for my son. 
So Meet Abel, he is 3 weeks old in this picture. Mama is a sable and the father is a tan & black saddleback. So I'm assuming he will be Sable as well.:wild:
The one picture with Duke wearing my daughter's headband, that was taken 3 days before he died...isn't it amazing how dogs can push through and sickness and pain that they are going through for the love of there owners.
The last one was taken a yr ago when we went to Destin beach FL...the dogs went with us. 
I hope this is the right thread since this post is or was suppose to be about my new bundle of joy that we are going to be recieving in a few weeks.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, Duke was a HANDSOME BOY!!! I love dark sables!! <3 I love the name Abel btw! What a cutie!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome, so sorry to hear about your loss. Congrats on the new puppy. Your kids are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to both of you... Yes, Duke was a very handsome boy, from Czech blood lines, his father was a working police dog. Abel is a special name so we thought it would be a perfect fit to our special boy. 

Sables are beautiful, I love em!


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Another picture of my Abel sitting with oneof his siblings.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to you and your family. Abel is adorable, love his name. Sound as though he has big paws to fill- so sorry you lost such a cherished member of your family.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Welcome to you and your family. Abel is adorable, love his name. Sound as though he has big paws to fill- so sorry you lost such a cherished member of your family.


 Thank you so much...well more or less really just trying to heal our hearts, we know that he may not ever come close to what Duke has/had offered us but Abel will most definitely fill dukes paws by loving his leaders and healing this family from the traggic loss that we are suffering with. 



fuzzybunny said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello sorry to hear about the loss of your shepherd, Can't ever be easy. But congratulations on the new pup..! Another dog can never replace the loss of you lost dog, but Im with you it may help heal the pain and sadness.. Oh and welcome to the gsd madness forum, it has me hooked..!


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Hello sorry to hear about the loss of your shepherd, Can't ever be easy. But congratulations on the new pup..! Another dog can never replace the loss of you lost dog, but Im with you it may help heal the pain and sadness.. Oh and welcome to the gsd madness forum, it has me hooked..!


Absolutely right on that...i don't ever want to replace him, but I feel if we don't at least add then our hearts will take longer to heal, besides, my female Shepherd is very lonely and needs a pup to keep her young LOL
YES, I'm extremely hooked on this GSD Forum!! I can't read enough on here! I hope I can raise this next pup up right:thumbup:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome! I too joined after losing my boy and then got Glock. Duke was GORGEOUS! Isn't amazing what dogs can do for people? My little brother Timmy has Aspergers and he has his little "therapy dog" Sammy who is a Bichon Frise. Dumb as a ton of bricks, but the sweetest little guy. Keep us updated on pictures of Abel!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

ok...crying now. So sorry to hear about your loss. I cant even fathom the feeling. You are absolutely right about pushing through any pain to have their families love...the headband picture touches my heart What a sweet boy! Congrats on Abel!! I believe that he will bring so much life and joy into your home...keep us updated


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Welcome! I too joined after losing my boy and then got Glock. Duke was GORGEOUS! Isn't amazing what dogs can do for people? My little brother Timmy has Aspergers and he has his little "therapy dog" Sammy who is a Bichon Frise. Dumb as a ton of bricks, but the sweetest little guy. Keep us updated on pictures of Abel!


I started on this GSD forum to figure out what was wrong with my Duke...vets were useless for I was taking it apon myself to figure this illness out but it was too late for him. Dogs are a boys bestfriend thats for sure:laugh: I'll most definitely keep everyone updated on Abel! Thanks.



KendraLovey said:


> ok...crying now. So sorry to hear about your loss. I cant even fathom the feeling. You are absolutely right about pushing through any pain to have their families love...the headband picture touches my heart What a sweet boy! Congrats on Abel!! I believe that he will bring so much life and joy into your home...keep us updated


 Thank you. The feeling is heartbreaking that's for sure, we let our 9 yr old GSD (Nala) see him after he passed and she just sat there starring at him, then she barked at him a couple of times as if she was saying "wake up" then she just walked away Abel will bring a sense of peace to the household when he gets here..I can't wait!


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

And another picture....he's so cute! I wonder how dark of a sable he will get?


----------



## Lyonzy (Jun 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your dog duke. Lovely puppy to create smiles again....


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog. Good luck with the new pup. I'm sure your family will love the new addition.


----------

